# John Deere Gator Sweepstakes



## Nick Roehl

Click on the link below for a chance to win a brand new John Deere Gator for all your hunting needs. We all know how handy a good ATV is in the field. So don't miss your chance at a free John Deere Gator.

Follow this link and sign up today. http://johndeeregator.liveoutdoors.com/


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I have tried several times. I get everything filled out and hit the submit button and nothing happens


----------



## Nick Roehl

Kelly nothing will change on the page except that it says thank you for entering at the bottom.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

i don't think I even got that. Oh well
will try again later


----------



## Nick Roehl

Kelly Hannan said:


> i don't think I even got that. Oh well
> will try again later


Next time you do it check where the submit button was it should say thanks for entering. If not let me know. Thanks.


----------



## Kelly Hannan

I see it, it was up in the top right corner. So i should win now, LOL


----------



## Nick Roehl

Kelly Hannan said:


> I see it, it was up in the top right corner. So i should win now, LOL


Yeah 3 times is the charm, :lol: :beer: :lol:


----------



## Wulffhunter

Gators are awesome for hauling gear into fields, hopefully this is a chance to win the 825i model.


----------



## goosejerky

When will they draw for the Gator? Will they say who won it on this forum?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I think they're drawing at the end of this month - if it comes from here I will certainly post up!!


----------



## bluegoose18

Was this sweepstakes False?????? has anyone heard anything from the sponser of the sweepstakes? is the winner going to be annouced to us? just curious cause I have entered this sweepstakes and check in many times a week and everyday NOTHING. can we get an update please? eace:


----------



## wtrfowl14

Settle down if you read the section that says "Official Rules" they will tell you when the drawing is. It isnt until June 30th!


----------



## ShineRunner

Sweeps is over!! I am watching my mailbox for the GATOR!!! :beer: :bartime:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

I will find out.


----------



## ShineRunner

Any luck finding out about the winner. I checked with the local JD dealer and they didn't know anything about it.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

A guy from Vegas won it, I was just notified.

The user didn't come from Nodak, unfortunately.

Chris


----------



## ShineRunner

Thanks, I will quit lookint in the mail box for it. :rollin:


----------

